# Windows 10 Can't Reach Login Screen. (Probably need to reinstall, need to do so fast)



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

When the computer boots up, the Dell motherboard boots up fine, then Windows get's stuck at the spinning dots. I can't reach the login menu at all. The only things I can reach are the BIOS from F2 and another options menu from F12. From the spinning dots I can still Ctrl Alt Del out but only to shut down or restart. From those menus I haven't found a way to reach safe mode or even reinstall if necessary.

This is a laptop that came pre-installed with Windows 10 so there's nothing to downgrade to. I also don't have an optical drive so there's no disc, only the Windows 10 that came already inside the system.

The thing is, I think I know why this is happening... I changed the ownership of the entire C drive. I imagine now there's no way for me to get back in and change it back. I haven't had this Windows 10 installation long so I won't lose that much from reinstalling it, I just need a way to do it quickly, like before Monday.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

What is the exact make and model of laptop please?


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm currently downloading an image from Dell, but is there anything else I can do? 

I'm trying to find my Windows 10 key, but I never found it in the system itself. Does Microsoft or Dell keep it somewhere? I'm trying to find the documentation that came with the laptop.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi, What is the exact make and model of laptop please?


 Dell 15.6" Inspiron 7000 series 7559.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Something seems to have happened with the image download from Dell. The progress bar is frozen at 4GB (out of 6GB), but the speed indicator keeps going up. Now it's at 2Gpbs, which I know is impossible on my connection.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can access the Dell Recovery by holding down the* CTRL* key+ *F11* at bootup. this will restore the computer to factory defaults, so backup first. How to Manually Access a Dell Restore Partition | Science - Opposing Views


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> You can access the Dell Recovery by holding down the* CTRL* key+ *F11* at bootup. this will restore the computer to factory defaults, so backup first. How to Manually Access a Dell Restore Partition | Science - Opposing Views


It seems to run into the same problem. A blue bar fills up at the Dell logo screen, then it get's stuck at the spinning dots.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, I was able to reach a recovery menu of some kind by hard shutting down the PC while it tried to load three times (all other times I'd done it with Ctrl Alt Del). I'll try a few things from here (like going through the factory default or restoring the PC).


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Windows seems to have reinstalled successfully. My files are there but my programs are gone.

One issue though is that I can't seem to return the ownership of the C Drive to what it originally was (that's what I think caused this problem in the first place). I think the default owner was "TrustedInstaller" or something like that, which I can't find among the options anymore.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

In File Explorer, right click on your C: drive select Properties then Security tab.

Click on the Advanced Button, this will open a Security Settings window, next click on the Change Button, now in the Enter Object Name box type
NT SERVICE\TrustedInstaller then click OK. TrustedInstaller should now show up in the Owner Windows, highlight TrustedInstaller then click Apply.

TrustedInstaller should now be the owner of your C: drive.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Since Windows 8 the COA has bee4n saved in the bios. The only program I know that will read it properly is Belarc Advisor.
Belarc - System Management For The Internet Age. Software license management, IT asset management, IT security audits and more.


RedSwirl said:


> I'm currently downloading an image from Dell, but is there anything else I can do?
> 
> I'm trying to find my Windows 10 key, but I never found it in the system itself. Does Microsoft or Dell keep it somewhere? I'm trying to find the documentation that came with the laptop.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Any programs you installed after purchasing the laptop you will have to install again.


----------



## OrgChem (Jul 11, 2016)

I am having the same problems: can't reach login screen, and it stuck at spinning white dots on blue screen. I am not a computer person, wondering if you could please provide step by step instructions as of how you were able to reinstall Win10 without losing personal files? What image you downloaded and from where? -- assuming using a different computer? And how did you get that file to work on the one having problems. Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

